# منظومات/طائرات/الجامعه التكنولوجيه/عربي



## نرمين مجيد حميد (29 أكتوبر 2011)

هدي المحاضرات وبالعربيمشاهدة المرفق Aircraft%20Systems%20&%20Maintenance1.pdf


----------



## احمد الشيخلي (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ahmed Ab (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## yasir altaay (29 أكتوبر 2011)

يسلمو أخت نرمين وعاشت الايادي


----------



## عماد المشهداني (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*سلمت اياديك اختنا العزيزة نرمين *
*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير*
*تقبلي اطيب التحايا*
​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (30 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام عليكم
محاضرة دسمة 
عن الصيانة
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## m_n_pal (2 نوفمبر 2011)

سلمت يداك
أكثر من رائع... زاد الله من حسناتك


----------



## virtualknight (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا سيدتي الفاضلة نرمين على هذا الجهد... وبالمناسبة أنا كذلك من خريجين قسم هندسة الطائرات في الجامعة التكنولوجية دورة 2004 ويشرفني وجود زملاء متألقين كحضرتك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
تم تثبيت الموضوع
وذلك لأنه أعلى المواضيع مشاهدة في هذا الأسبوع​


----------



## saad_srs (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررة


----------



## liuliu294 (20 يناير 2012)

You can go for a branded one or a bag that has no brand at all,gucci handbags,gucci shoes,gucci outlet, either way you can get discount handbags in stores or online In supple leather and a conservative 2' heel,gucci bags,gucci outlet online, these cheap boots are practically chic and totally essential That will help make the buying decision so much easier If you have a problem with eating then why not control it?Hoodia diet pills are natural appetite suppressantsI Most of them have stage experience


----------



## mohamd.gamr (25 يناير 2013)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Osman salah (19 يوليو 2013)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا....​


----------



## muntadher alnoory (24 يوليو 2013)

شباب اريد مساعدة بتصميم طائرة شراعية تحمل طيار واحد


----------



## ahmed hamid 91 (27 يوليو 2013)

شكرا نرمين خوش محاضرة مختصره وواضحه


----------



## eng.ali48 (31 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (31 أغسطس 2013)

*بارك الله بكم و نطمع بالمزيد*

بارك الله بكم لكن نطمع بالمزيد من الدروس التفصيلية جدا


----------

